# where is AvG?



## AvGalen (Feb 22, 2010)

As many of you know, I have been travelling all around Europe for cubing tournaments for the last 4 years. It has been an amazing time and it has greatly changed my life. I have been to places and more importantly met people that I otherwise wouldn't have. Some of these people have become a permanent part of my life even outside of cubing. Competitions were never a "fly there, compete, go to hotelroom, compete, fly back"-thing for me. As dozens of people that have travelled with me and stayed at my place know it was all about the adventures we made sure would happen, the fun we had, the ideas we shared and developed and often a party-till-we-drop-mentality. I am proud to say that after more than 50 competitions in over 15 countries I am still as slow and algorithmless as I have always been. All that limited time we shared at competitions was spent on filling my mind with wonderful memories and not with UFRBLD-related things.

Once a year I took a bigger amount of time off to go to the US Open/National and to travel around the US a bit. Last year this was expanded with a combined USA-Indonesia-Sweden-round-the-world trip. And when I met someone that is travelling around the world to make a documentary about cubers my adventure-gene got activated beyond control. Plans for a Asia-trip quickly emerged and after thorough discussions with my parents, friends, work, and everyone else of influence in my life I have taken the big decision to sell everything, say "hope I will see you again someday" to everyone and will leave Europe just before the Osaka tournament. The basic plan is to start in Japan and travel up for about a week. I will then travel downwards from China to Laos, Vietnam, Cambodia, Malysia, Philipines, Papua New Guinea, Australia, New Zealand
And then upwards again: Australia, Indonesia, Thailand, Myanmar, Bangladesh, India, Nepal, Tibet, China, Mongolia and then back with the Peking Express.

That is the basic plan for now, but one of the principles of my journey will be that I won't have a plan. If I like it somewhere I might stay there for a while and even work there for a bit so I can afford to travel even more and get a more indepth look into that country. I will not keep any real ties with Holland and have no plans about my return. This adventure might last anywhere from 6 months to 2 years or forever.

Last weekend was my last tournament where many international cubers gathered. Evidenced by the fact that people from the UK, Greece, Hungary and Japan stayed over at my place for the last time. I used this oppurtunity to let everyone know about my plan and say goodbye to many good and great friends.
Next weekend will be my last European tournament (Danish) before I leave and I will have to opportunity to say goodbye once more.
Wednesday March 24 will be my last work day and I will organise a going away party for everyone that is interested
Thursday March 25 will be the start of my new life

I would like to take this opportunity to:
-let everyone know that I will keep cubing and going to tournaments
-need someone to take over the weekly competitions
-would like to ask everyone in Asia (or with Asia-knowledge) to send me tips about places that they think I should visit, things I should do and people I should meet (that includes tips about future competitions)
-tell everyone that I will keep in touch through my current FaceBook account. I will either open a "where is AvG"-group, or start a blog somewhere. Many stories and photo's will be posted there

I still have 4.5 weeks to go before leaving, but it will be an extremely hectic time. Changing yourself from "Dutch, and travels" to "Worldtraveller, and Dutch" isn't an easy task! This whole concept is exciting me beyond believe and I will try to make the most out of my last time in Holland.

The end.... for now.


----------



## mazei (Feb 22, 2010)

When you reach Malaysia, we will be waiting.


----------



## Toad (Feb 22, 2010)

Wow. I wish you all the best with this endeavour and hope to see you again some time...


----------



## Jani (Feb 22, 2010)

See you in Indonesia, again.


----------



## James Ludlow (Feb 22, 2010)

I hope to see you again soon.

Me, Helen and Frankie wish you all the best.


----------



## MrMoney (Feb 22, 2010)

All the best to you, Arnaud  We have had some great times in competitions, you have always been one of the guys initiating the fun and including everyone else.

I know this vacation will do you well, and fill our head up with new ideas and lots of time to think through them.

If by any chance you with to visit Kosova, Macedonia, Bulgaria or Albania: Give me a shout. I will be a good host 

I recommend you: www.couchsurfing.com which I am a part of. Over 1.5million hosts around the globe giving free housing to travellers such as yourself. GREAT community. I have hosted 60people this far (Check MrMoney there).

Take care, but not goodbye.


----------



## coinman (Feb 22, 2010)

This sounds exiting!

Did you sell your house/apartment as well or are you letting it out? 

Anders Larsson did almost the same thing, expect for the constant traveling part, he sold his home in Stockholm to live and work in asia, and now you can se him in competitions al over this part of the word  

What asian competitions are you aiming at for the moment?

I will maybe go to one or two this year my self. I always wanted to visit Thailand and several other asian countries so why no go when there is a competition and then stay for while?


----------



## ManasijV (Feb 22, 2010)

India is waiting. When you do arrive here can I know which competition you will be attending?


----------



## Stefan (Feb 22, 2010)

Wow, exciting! I wish you all the best and I'll surely follow your reports. I'd like to do something like that myself, but I'm not nearly as brave and capable as you, so watching will have to be enough.


----------



## MichaelErskine (Feb 22, 2010)

Europe wants you to stay but is very understanding and respects your need to head for the horizon.

Have yourself a great time and be sure to send us the occasional photo. We envy you!

Michael.


----------



## deepSubDiver (Feb 22, 2010)

Wow, I tend to be a little jealous.

I wish you best luck and fun on your road, I will definitely follow your blog and / or facebook. I hope to see you on a forthcoming competition, though you might be on the other side of this planet.

Enjoy your trip and take care.


----------



## HaraldS (Feb 22, 2010)

Wow good luck, but still thats no excuse for not being active in the forums -.- 

@ mazei	
When you reach Malaysia, we will be waiting.

In a good or a bad way?


----------



## PeterV (Feb 22, 2010)

Wow, very exciting stuff! Best wishes and my prayers are with you as you start this new chapter of your life!


----------



## calekewbs (Feb 22, 2010)

you should try to update us on youtube as well! I would love to see some of your adventures as well as hear about them. Along with that, I wish you the best of luck!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 22, 2010)

Wow, Arnaud - what an adventure! Congratulations, and happy travels. I hope that you get everything you hope for from this adventure, and many things that surprise you that you never even hoped for.

I am probably one of the most logical choices for taking over running the weekly competition. If Mats will continue to do the results, I am willing to take over posting the scrambles. I am rather busy this week trying to get everything together for Indiana Winter 2010, but after it is over, I think I can begin the responsibilities as soon as you would like me to. Let me know if/when you would like me to do it.


----------



## lorki3 (Feb 22, 2010)

I only saw you at 4 competitions and you are going already you are so funny 
I wish you the best with your traveling and learning full pll


----------



## MatsBergsten (Feb 22, 2010)

A man who follows his dream! Not every one of us does that!

Good luck and hope your travels/life will be interesting.

As to the weeklies and Mike's offer I think that is real good!
He and I will surely cooperate well. So that part solved itself
smoother than a Feliks solve?!


----------



## Mr Cubism (Feb 22, 2010)

Oooh, arnaud, what an adventure it will be! Day-by-day living.....!
I think many want to do the same but don´t have the courage, including me.

Hopefully we other will have a "facebook adventure" with you anyway, thats fair enough!

Don´t forget practice cubing while traveling in the air, impressing the asian girls etc, etc.

I wish you all the best on your adventure.


----------



## pjk (Feb 22, 2010)

Awesome idea. I wouldn't mind doing something like this one day either. I'm glad you've decided to do it!

Best of luck! Hope to see you around sometime!


----------



## Dene (Feb 22, 2010)

Wowza I envy your ambitions. I would love to go freelancer like that and travel around the world. Let someone down under know when you will be coming by this way!


----------



## Neo63 (Feb 22, 2010)

I wish you all the best on your new journey. Hopefully we can meet one day in China (I'm going back to visit this summer). Keep us informed 

Neil


----------



## CitricAcid (Feb 22, 2010)

It must be very exciting! Have fun out there in the world, Mr. Freelancer!


----------



## Tomk (Feb 22, 2010)

I wish you all the best - I hope you have a great time. I can't say that i'm not envious even though you will miss a lot here!

The world is your stage.


----------



## Kian (Feb 22, 2010)

Best of luck, I hope your bold adventures are both safe and enjoyable!


----------



## brunson (Feb 22, 2010)

mazei said:


> When you reach Malaysia, we will be waiting.



If you read that the right way, it sounds like a threat. ;-)


----------



## TheMachanga (Feb 22, 2010)

I envy you, I've only been to 1 comp.


----------



## mazei (Feb 22, 2010)

brunson said:


> mazei said:
> 
> 
> > When you reach Malaysia, we will be waiting.
> ...



It might be


----------



## joey (Feb 22, 2010)

I'm not sure what to say, that hasn't already been said.

I need a new driver basically.


----------



## Waffle's Minion (Feb 23, 2010)

Best of luck on your endeavors!

Also, will you still participate on the forums? You were one of my favorite contributors!


----------



## Cyrus C. (Feb 23, 2010)

Man, I'm looking forward to reading a blog on this. One thing I don't get. Are all the stops at competitions? Or is this a non cubing thing? Either way, I can't wait to see a blog. Good luck. 

By the way, you made a typo at the very end, second to last line believe should be belief.


----------



## Faz (Feb 23, 2010)

Good luck Arnaud! Sounds epic!

You have to visit us in Melbourne


----------



## Tim Major (Feb 23, 2010)

I can't wait to meet you. If you do come to Melbourne, and to a meetup, or something. Please do.


----------



## Cuber3 (Feb 23, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> You have to visit us in Melbourne



Exactly what I was thinking.


----------



## Zane_C (Feb 23, 2010)

Sounds really good, have a great time


----------



## Saintlavin (Feb 23, 2010)

mazei said:


> When you reach Malaysia, we will be waiting.


+1

Definitely, when you do reach Malaysia , the Malaysian cubers will welcome you in open arms, goodluck!


----------



## MichaelErskine (Feb 23, 2010)

joey said:


> I'm not sure what to say, that hasn't already been said.
> 
> I need a new driver basically.



Don't get any ideas! I'm driving you to *ONE* competition


----------



## coinman (Feb 23, 2010)

I think that instead of AvG going to competitions, which will take a lot of planning, everywhere he goes someone should arrange a competition


----------



## xXzaKerXx (Feb 23, 2010)

mazei said:


> When you reach Malaysia, we will be waiting.



+1. Hope you will drop by for a while.


----------



## cmhardw (Feb 23, 2010)

Wow, Arnaud - Happy Travels! That is incredibly exciting! One of my friends, Andy Savoy who actually traveled with me to compete in the 2003 WC, traveled around Asia and Southeast Asia for 2 years and just arrived back in the States only a couple months ago. He said it was one of the best experiences of his entire life! I hope your adventure will be something like that for you!

With all your travelling, if I don't get a change to see you anytime soon, you have always been one of the most positive and coolest cubers to hang out with at competitions! One thing I will always remember is that at WC2009 you let me try out your cube that everyone was talking about. I only mentioned it on the forum as a tiny joke in one of my posts in the thread about the upcoming WC, and yet you remembered something so small like that!

You are a genuinely cool, interesting person and I think that will make your travels all the better! Have the best time of your life, and hope to see you again one day!

Chris


----------



## CharlieCooper (Feb 23, 2010)

Like Joey said, I need a new driver too.

Seriously though Arnaud, wish you all the best for your trip. As I already said a zillion times now I will miss you like crazy and I can't possibly imagine not being able to see you as much as I do now (which still isn't enough btw). I can't wait to hear about everything you are doing 

OMG I MISS YOU ALREADY.

Also, I can't think of anybody more suitable for this kind of trip. You are one of the most outgoing, happy, exciting, lovable and fantastic people I have met through cubing and it is a great loss to our European community that you won't be here for a while. As for Asia, you got lucky! Look after our Arnaud please.


----------



## Olivér Perge (Feb 23, 2010)

CharlieCooper said:


> I can't wait to hear about everything you are doing



With his facebook activity you will not miss anything I guess. 



CharlieCooper said:


> As for Asia, you got lucky! Look after our Arnaud please.



I second that.

As for you Arnaud, I wish you the best 2 years in your life!


----------



## Yes We Can! (Feb 23, 2010)

Good luck for your new part of life!
I hope, you will enjoy this time.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Feb 23, 2010)

For the weekly, I see Mike has sacrificed himself already, but I can always substitute for him if he has no time or so. Just so y'all know.

Goodbye Arnaud!


----------



## joey (Feb 25, 2010)

Okay, let's see how Arnaud actually helped me.

Czech Open 2008
Picked me up from the airport: 66 km
Drive me to and from Czech Republic: 2112 km
Back to the airport: 66km

Dutch Masters 2008
From the venue to his house: 94 km
To the airport: 66 km

Dutch Open 2008
Airport: 66 km
To and from venue: 228 km
I then stayed at his house for a week (plenty of fun)

German Nationals 2008
To and from venue: 464 km
Airport: 66 km

German Open 2009
Airport: 66 km
To and from venue: 674 km 
Airport: 66 km

US Nationals
We spent a week on a road trip afterwards, amounting to around 3060 km.

Brussels Summer Open 2009
Airport: 66 km
To and from venue: 338 km
Airport: 66 km

Aachen Open 2010
Airport: 66 km
To and from venue: 472 km
Airport: 66 km

Benelux Open 2010
Airport: 66 km
Back from venue: 94 km
Airport: 66 km

Total: 8394 km

It's probably closer to 10,000 km in total.

Did I ever pay any petrol? Nope. But I did bail him out in America when he couldn't get any money out.

Any memories? Too many too mention.


----------



## AvGalen (Feb 25, 2010)

Thanks for calculating Joey. So let's share those petrol costs and make you pay 1/3:
That's 2800 km for you, or 200 liters, or 300 Euro please.
Great, just got myself another free week in Asia


----------



## MichaelErskine (Feb 25, 2010)

AvGalen said:


> Thanks for calculating Joey. So let's share those petrol costs and make you pay 1/3:
> That's 2800 km for you, or 200 liters, or 300 Euro please.
> Great, just got myself another free week in Asia



That could be a good earner for you - are you still getting free petrol Arnaud?


----------



## Hakan (Feb 25, 2010)

I would never have been the cuber I am without you, Arnaud!
You've been like a father for many of us and we'd love to see you come back some day.

All the best,
Hakan


----------



## CharlieCooper (Feb 25, 2010)

AvGalen said:


> Thanks for calculating Joey. So let's share those petrol costs and make you pay 1/3:
> That's 2800 km for you, or 200 liters, or 300 Euro please.
> Great, just got myself another free week in Asia



Totally walked into that one 



Hakan said:


> I would never have been the cuber I am without you, Arnaud!
> You've been like a father for many of us and we'd love to see you come back some day.
> 
> All the best,
> Hakan



FATHER?!?! WHAT!!! Surely you mean brother, Arnaud isn't old


----------



## Toad (Feb 25, 2010)

CharlieCooper said:


> AvGalen said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for calculating Joey. So let's share those petrol costs and make you pay 1/3:
> ...



I thought Arnaud gave him a lift?


----------



## Chuck (Feb 26, 2010)

Let's have a competition again together in Yogyakarta on July!


----------



## blakedacuber (Feb 26, 2010)

goodluck and enjoy


----------



## AvGalen (Feb 26, 2010)

CharlieCooper;331211
[quote="Hakan said:


> I would never have been the cuber I am without you, Arnaud!
> You've been like a father for many of us and we'd love to see you come back some day.
> 
> All the best,
> Hakan


 
FATHER?!?! WHAT!!! Surely you mean brother, Arnaud isn't old [/quote]
Well, I had some fatherly moments with Hakan and others as well. But in general I would indeed prefer to see myself as a very good (and not old) friend that like to give other fatherly advice.

Surely I am not old. My mind and body are closer to 18 than to the age it says on my passport


----------



## CharlieCooper (Feb 26, 2010)

AvGalen said:


> CharlieCooper;331211
> [quote="Hakan said:
> 
> 
> ...


Well, I had some fatherly moments with Hakan and others as well. But in general I would indeed prefer to see myself as a very good (and not old) friend that like to give other fatherly advice.

Surely I am not old. My mind and body are closer to 18 than to the age it says on my passport [/QUOTE]

We are totally the same age.


----------



## AvGalen (Feb 26, 2010)

CharlieCooper said:


> AvGalen said:
> 
> 
> > CharlieCooper;331211
> ...


 
We are totally the same age.[/quote]
We are two sides of a coin. You fit into a shopping bag, I fit into a shelf. People could start a yin-yang based religion based on the two of us


----------



## CharlieCooper (Feb 26, 2010)

AvGalen said:


> CharlieCooper said:
> 
> 
> > AvGalen said:
> ...


We are two sides of a coin. You fit into a shopping bag, I fit into a shelf. People could start a yin-yang based religion based on the two of us[/QUOTE]

They could, and they totally should.


----------



## joey (Feb 26, 2010)

I'm praying to the gods Galen-Cooper.


----------



## andyt1992 (Feb 26, 2010)

randomtoad said:


> CharlieCooper said:
> 
> 
> > AvGalen said:
> ...



Made me laugh


----------



## Escher (Feb 26, 2010)

AvGalen said:


> We are two sides of a coin. You fit into a shopping bag, I fit into a shelf. People could start a yin-yang based religion based on the two of us



And as you know, we can all fit into a cupboard!


----------



## CharlieCooper (Feb 26, 2010)

AvGalen said:


> CharlieCooper said:
> 
> 
> > AvGalen said:
> ...


We are two sides of a coin. You fit into a shopping bag, I fit into a shelf. People could start a yin-yang based religion based on the two of us[/QUOTE]



Escher said:


> AvGalen said:
> 
> 
> > We are two sides of a coin. You fit into a shopping bag, I fit into a shelf. People could start a yin-yang based religion based on the two of us
> ...



ROFLCOPTER


----------



## joey (Feb 26, 2010)

Lolocaust?


----------



## CharlieCooper (Feb 26, 2010)

joey said:


> Lolocaust?



That's kind of racist Joey.


----------



## Escher (Feb 26, 2010)

CharlieCooper said:


> joey said:
> 
> 
> > Lolocaust?
> ...



Joey hates Jewish people


----------



## Bryan (Feb 27, 2010)

I'm just interested in the whole logistics behind it. I'm assuming you must have important stuff mailed to your parents home. And working along the way, do you expect to do what you do now, or odd jobs? 

It'll be fascinating to watch.

If you're ever in Rochester, MN, I'll have a bed and a meal for you. With sufficient notice, a competition too perhaps


----------



## AvGalen (Mar 22, 2010)

So after that first post I didn't post anything else. Behind the scenes I have been extremely busy with too many things to name here and I am not even close to getting everything done. But I am leaving for Osaka, Japan on wednesday and will arrive there on friday after a full day in Cairo, Egypt. Ryosuke Mondo has offered me a place to stay and a tour of Osaka during the competition days. After that I have no plan as of yet, but Shotaro Makisumi has given me more tips than I can manage.

I have found a great place for the blog/pictures/videos/stories/adventures and hope many people here will follow me at http://www.travbuddy.com/whereisavg

I will start the last weekly competition wednesday morning, just before I leave and will send Mike the help-tools at the same time.

As for other things that are still on my ToDo list for the next day and a half: renting house, selling car, selling collections, tax return, finishing work, preparing final work presentation, creating exam for students, put everything in boxes in garage, clean house, find cheap laptop, organise finances and official papers, get mail delivered to parents, Zoé, all others I still want to say goodbye to


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 22, 2010)

Wow, how exciting! And I love the Santa-training photo!  I just bookmarked the link.

I will try to execute my duties in your stead faithfully.


----------



## joey (Mar 22, 2010)

Sad sad sad.

Can't believe I had to miss the leaving party.


> Music you might find me listening to while waiting for my plane
> Live, Dido, Kate Voegele


Kate Voegele is a legend.



So is Luther.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Mar 22, 2010)

joey said:


> Sad sad sad.
> 
> Can't believe I had to miss the leaving party.
> 
> ...



Yeah why isn't Luther on the list.

Ditto to missing the party. 

I am so sad


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 8, 2010)

Just thought I'd mention: Arnaud has been very busy with his blogging, and it's quite a good read already. Check it out.


----------



## coinman (Apr 8, 2010)

No entries for a week?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 9, 2010)

coinman said:


> No entries for a week?



He actually just entered all of the entries that are there in the past few days. I would think that with all his traveling, he'll be lucky to stay within a week of being up-to-date. There's just the sheer matter of time, but he also needs to be staying in a place with Internet.


----------



## AvGalen (Apr 18, 2010)

AvG has been without internet for a long time and has just spend the night in an internet cafe chatting with everyone. He will use the next couple of hours to update the blog and won`t chat or FaceBook anymore

And I will absolutely NOT update the blog more often than once a week. I write a daily diary on my phone, but will only publish it in bulk when I have internet. And since I sleep at really the most random places where there is almost never internet I will only update sometimes, but with a lot to read and watch.

The format I am using right now seems to work quite well. A story about the day and accompanying pictures with "subtitles". I also try to upload the pictures and "subtitles" (but not the daily stories) on Facebook. And I am not just throwing all photo`s on the web. I select quite rigourously.

Hope you will all enjoy the update in a few hours,
AvG

(It feels weird not being at the German Open now, but hopefully I will be at the Beijing tournament on May 9)


----------



## Neo63 (Apr 18, 2010)

AvGalen said:


> (It feels weird not being at the German Open now, but hopefully *I will be at the Beijing tournament on May 9*)



 ZOMG I wish I'd be there, China is definitely worth visiting (and competing in)


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 18, 2010)

Yes, Arnaud, the format works very nicely. Looking forward to reading more of your blog!

Edit: Arnaud, I'm really enjoying your blog. Keep up the good work!


----------

